
Ranking Visualizations of Correlation Using Weber’s Law [pdf] - almata
http://www.cs.tufts.edu/~remco/publications/2014/InfoVis2014-JND.pdf
======
codementum
Didn't expect to see my paper on the front pages of HN today :)

Lane (first author) here -- happy to take questions on behalf of the co-
authors.

xangg already pointed out the nice followup from Matthew Kay and Jeff Heer
([https://idl.cs.washington.edu/files/2015-BeyondWebersLaw-
Inf...](https://idl.cs.washington.edu/files/2015-BeyondWebersLaw-
InfoVis.pdf)). I'll also direct folks to Ron Rensink's original paper and his
several followup papers targeting the underlying mechanisms of correlation
perception
([https://scholar.google.com/citations?hl=en&user=s_5xXxQXpU0C...](https://scholar.google.com/citations?hl=en&user=s_5xXxQXpU0C&view_op=list_works&sortby=pubdate))

~~~
almata
I'm reading the book Good Charts ([https://hbr.org/product/good-charts-the-
hbr-guide-to-making-...](https://hbr.org/product/good-charts-the-hbr-guide-to-
making-smarter-more-persuasive-data-visualizations/15005-PBK-ENG)) and it
talked about (and linked) your paper. I found it quite interesting, so I
submitted it here in case others did as well.

------
xangg
One thing they did right with this study and paper was to make the data
public, which allowed a better analysis to be published the following year.
See [https://idl.cs.washington.edu/files/2015-BeyondWebersLaw-
Inf...](https://idl.cs.washington.edu/files/2015-BeyondWebersLaw-InfoVis.pdf)

~~~
mturmon
Thanks, your link is a superior study. The OP is really not very good in the
problems it considers. Bottom line of either study seems to be:

"We can give a clear recommendation for designers in the vast majority of
circumstances: use scatterplots to visualize bivariate correlation"

